# Chen Xiaowang - Tuishou



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2009)

Chen Xiaowang Tuishou


----------



## blindsage (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome.  Certain softness concepts are just starting to click for me, and it's great to be able to start seeing some of what is going on in a clip like this.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 5, 2009)

My teacher is hosting Chen Xiaowang Oct I think.

 He is also on the cover of the current Kungfu Tai chi magazine.

"Pushhands has died down"-Chen Xiaowang in the current Kungfu Tai chi magazine. 

I think Chen Xiaowang is big on the martial side but my teacher told me when he hosts Chen Xiaowang that he does focus on some health side such as when he fixed someones shoulder or something. My teacher was talking about silk reeling and health benefits of Qi flow during it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> My teacher is hosting Chen Xiaowang Oct I think.
> 
> He is also on the cover of the current Kungfu Tai chi magazine.
> 
> ...


 
Chen Xiaowang is big on the MA of it, but it was also Chen Xiaowang that said he felt Taiji as a martial art was dead because the number of people out there doing taiji for health so out numbered those that did it for MA that it was likely to disappear as an MA altogether.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 6, 2009)

You are right on that Xue. I do not know what the ratio of people who go to learn applications vs health at Chen Xiaowang or any Chen family members seminars. I do know they go over Old frame and New frame it is divided up into days so a 4 day seminar is 2 days Old frame 2 days New frame. Also I did not mention this before because my teacher sent it to me by email so I thought it was only for those associated. But Chen Xiaowang mentioned it in Kungfu Taichi magazine and it is listed on his site. Please check out the site:

http://www.chenxiaowang.com/

Chen Xiaowang published a Chen family Taiji book and it is a must have for Chen stylist. The book is for fund raising which I believe is for Chen Chanxing home restore(who taught Yang Lu Chan. Also the calligraphy is for fund raising as well.


----------



## KungfukennyG (Aug 5, 2009)

I've attended several workshops by Chen Xiaowang, and even had a private lesson with him. His view of most tai chi students around the world is that they don't have very good body structure, so at his workshops he spends a lot of time correcting postures. 

There are a couple of different ideas about this. Some people believe that he should focus more on proper internal movement. You can have great posture, but if you don't move using internal principles it doesn't matter.

On the other hand, if you don't move with good posture, you aren't doing it right either. So at his workshops, you stand in postures until your legs collapse. He does take questions, but when you have a question on a movement, he will pull you up in front of everyone and correct your posture until your legs almost give out.  

Some long-time students have grown tired of him giving the same basic seminars to Westerners -- either Silk-Reeling or the 19 form or Laojia Yilu from a very basic perspective. There is some feeling that he won't go very deep at all, but he probably doesn't think that most Westerners are ready for anything deeper.

I enjoyed the seminars because I was able to watch him move and closely observe his body mechanics. 

I also trained for a week with his brother, Chen Xiaoxing, and he will do a lot more as far as fighting applications go.

For those of you wondering about the health versus fighting aspects, remember that Chen tai chi is a martial art and it will only remain that way if you study and practice it that way. If you take the health route, you are ruining the art. It was not created for health, although its practice will benefit your health. It is a powerful and brutal martial art, and its compex body mechanics make it so.

I would recommend attending a CXW workshop if you can. Some of the younger masters, such as Chen Bing, are more likely to go a bit deeper than CXW and the older masters will.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good post Kenny.



KungfukennyG said:


> For those of you wondering about the health versus fighting aspects, remember that Chen tai chi is a martial art and it will only remain that way if you study and practice it that way. If you take the health route, you are ruining the art. It was not created for health, although its practice will benefit your health. It is a powerful and brutal martial art, and its compex body mechanics make it so.


 

I disagree with this though.
All Taiji postures are forms of Zhan Zhuang and help allign the body, I think the health aspect should (and does) take care of itself naturally with the correct practise of Taijiquan.

Just my two cents.

Namaste.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 5, 2009)

I wanted to add that two books related to Chen style Taiji have recently been published. I believe both authors were students of Chen Xiaowang.

Alchemy of Push hands:
http://www.amazon.com/Alchemy-Pushi...0220/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1249481438&sr=8-1

Chen Living Taijiquan: http://www.amazon.com/Chen-Living-T...=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1249481639&sr=1-8

Chen Living Taijiquan from the little I saw of it is an excellent book.

Alchemy of Push hands I skimmed through but I liked what I read.


----------



## mograph (Aug 6, 2009)

Chen Zhenglei is coming to the Toronto area in September.
http://www.taishanclub.com/

If I may ask, where does he fit into the Chen lineage, relative (ahem) to Chen Xiaowang?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 6, 2009)

Well both Chen Xiaowang and Chen Zheng Li are both 19 generation.

Chen Xiaowang learned from his uncles Chen Zhao Pi and Chen Zhaokui.

Chen Xiaowang's grandfather was Chen Fa ke.

Chen Zheng Li uncle was Chen Zhao Pi who trained with Chen Fa ke.

Here you go:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chen_Xiaowang
and  www.taiji-bg.com/articles/taijiquan/t27.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2009)

WELL, since SOMEBODY crashed the site it looks like I have to post the AGAIN!!!!!  

Actually it is the only thing that I really want to make sure is there since we are talking Taijiquan after all.

The 4 Great Jingangs (the 4 Buddha's warrior attendants, aka The 4 diamonds, the 4 tigers): Chen Xiaowang, Chen Zhenglei, Wang Xi'an and Zhu Tiancai.

Chen Zhenglei was taught by both Chen Zhaopei (accepted student of Chen Fa Ke) and Chen Zhaokui (son of Chen Fa Ke) 

Chen Xiaowang was taught by Chen Zhaoxu (his father), Chen Fa Ke (his grandfather) Chen Zhaokui (his uncle and Chen Fa Ke's son) and Chen Zhaopi (his uncle)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2010)

Chen Xiao Wang Applications 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI5q7QI14wk&feature=related


----------

